# Campaign Manager Wiki



## doghead (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering what the status of the campaign manager wiki was. 

The front page of the Campaign Manager appears to be back, along with the calendar, discussion pages, and spaces for links, albums, NPC's, etc. The wiki does not appear to be, as far as I can see.

Prior to the breach I had a fairly rudimentary campaign wiki started. All the pages still exist (I was able to access them through My Profile page). So I was wondering:
1. Is it planned to recreate the wikis that existed prior to the breach? 
2. If so, is there a timeline for this aspect of the rebuild?

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2013)

The wiki has been back since January or so - before the Kickstarter! Do you have it activated in your campaign's settings?


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2013)

Morrus said:


> The wiki has been back since January or so - before the Kickstarter! Do you have it activated in your campaign's settings?




I did. I must have because I had about five pages in the wiki (there were also a couple of dud pages, making up the 7 wiki page total).

I will look into re-activating it. Hopefully I can pick up the existing content.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2013)

Unable to activate the wiki retroactively as far as I can see. 

The best I could come up with was putting the wiki Start Page in the links section. That allows me to access the first page, and from there the existing pages of the wiki. Not sure how it will work with creating new pages and linking them in. I suspect that it is doable, I just need to sort it out.

If there is a way the wiki can be re-activated from your end, that would be great.

thotd


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> Unable to activate the wiki retroactively as far as I can see.
> 
> The best I could come up with was putting the wiki Start Page in the links section. That allows me to access the first page, and from there the existing pages of the wiki. Not sure how it will work with creating new pages and linking them in. I suspect that it is doable, I just need to sort it out.
> 
> ...




I can't do it, I'm afraid.

I'm not 100% clear on what you're experiencing (or not experiencing).  If you edit one of your pages (they're all there - we didn't lose any data in the hack) you can set it to be linked to your campaign.  The campaign manager itself only ever linked to your start page - your start page should include any navigational elements you need.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought that I would have another go at trying to resurrect the Campaign Manager for my game Mad King's Monkey. The following elements are currently in existence:

1. "Mad King's Monkey" in Campaign and Social Groups ->Pathfinder RPG
2. "MKM - Start Page" wiki page in Wiki ->Campaign/Homebrew projects.
3. "MKM - Character Creation Rules" wiki page in Wiki ->Campaign/Homebrew projects.
4. "MKM - Palatinate of SaxeGoethe" wiki page in Wiki ->Campaign/Homebrew projects.
5. "MKM - Duchy of Hesse" wiki page in Wiki ->Campaign/Homebrew projects.

Status: 

1. The Campaign Manager page exists, however, once again the link to the wiki page "MKM - Start Page" in the "link" sidebar was active but broken. It came up with a error page not found message. I have deleted the old link and cut and pasted a new link in.

2. The Start Page is now assessable from the Campaign page. However, within the start page there is no cross-linking to any of the other MKM wiki pages that are referenced in the start page. 

There is one auto-link - but it links to [MENTION=6862]Aluvial[/MENTION] "Character Creation" wiki page rather than the "MKM - Character Creation Rules" wiki page

3. I tried to Associate the Start page with the MKM Campaign & Social Groups via the options tab, but no Groups were displayed as options and when I hit the update button I only got the following message:  Could not find the phrase 'vw_page_settings_saved'.

Questions:
1. How do I get the MKM wiki pages to recognise and cross-link to other MKM pages? 

2. Is it possible to quarantine the campaign pages so they don't auto-link to other peoples wiki pages?

Cheers

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2013)

OK. It now works. By stripping the "Campaign" tag from each of the pages it now cross links between the pages. 

For some reason all the new pages are coming up "Reference" rather than "Campaign". But it works, so I will take that as a win.

thotd


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2013)

doghead said:


> There is one auto-link - but it links to  @_*Aluvial*_  "Character Creation" wiki page rather than the "MKM - Character Creation Rules" wiki page




Yeah, that's what happens when people grab generic page titles for their campaign pages. I did try to persuade everyone to make sure their page names were unique and specific to their campaign, but it didn't work. So [MENTION=6862]Aluvial[/MENTION] now basically owns "Character Creation".


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Yeah, that's what happens when people grab generic page titles for their campaign pages. I did try to persuade everyone to make sure their page names were unique and specific to their campaign, but it didn't work. So [MENTION=6862]Aluvial[/MENTION] now basically owns "Character Creation".




Yeah. I discovered that fairly early on. So rather than playing around with variations of the term, I added the MKM monika to all the page titles.

Still have not been able to associate the pages to the Campaign group. When I created the Campaign Manager, I did select the 'create wiki page' option, but somewhere along the line it appears that the association was broken. The only Campaign manager I can find that still has an integrated wiki (and I only did a quick look) was your Zeitgeist Campaign manager. 

I really like the idea of an integrated set of campaign tools here on ENWorld. I know that Obsidian Portal is out there. But I would rather do everything here. I think the Campaign manager is a simple to way to allow greater density of information without compromising the simplicity of the two forum -  Playing the Game and Talking the Talk - approach.

thotd


----------



## Aluvial (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there!  How can I help?  I created this page for my character creation rules, and only rarely refer to it.  Did I set this up wrong?


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2013)

Aluvial said:


> Hi there!  How can I help?  I created this page for my character creation rules, and only rarely refer to it.  Did I set this up wrong?




Thanks for the offer, but everything is good. 

My problem was that the wiki did not seem to be recognising the pages I had created. But I seem to have sorted it.

Your page is set up fine.  The problem is with the nature of wiki's. I think the solution is to quarantine pages, or perhaps group them in a book or something, so your Character Creation page wont pop up in my wiki if I reference Character Creation.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2014)

Good Morning,

I thought I would have another go at trying to associate the Campaign Wiki to my Campaign Group. 



			
				Campaign/Homebrew Projects said:
			
		

> Campaign Manager: You can link your campaign manager page to your wiki page. Go to the "Options" tab at the top of your wiki page and select "Assign to Social Group".




After filling in the name of the group and hitting enter, I RX the following message on a Redirect Page:



			
				Redirect Page said:
			
		

> Could not find phrase 'vw_page_settings_saved'.




I also noticed that four of the six pages are located in Wiki - Campaign/Homebrew Projects, while two are located in Wiki - Reference Library. Not sure if this is part of the problem.

I would really to get the Campaign Wiki functioning correctly. I think that the Campaign Manager is a excellent tool for on-line games here. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 17, 2014)

OK. I seem to have moved to within one step of re-associating the campaign wiki pages with the campaign manager. After drilling down through the Edit group options, the campaign manager now has a *Pages in Group 'Mad King's Monkey'* section. Yay! It would seem that all I have to do now is *Add Content> Add Existing Page*, select the existing MKM pages and done. 

Unfortunately, the *Add Existing Page* button (_Run script "//"_) doesn't appear to do anything.

*sigh*

I thought that I had cracked it.

Is there a problem with the script, or is the problem on my browser side? Safari Version 5.1.10

thotd


----------

